# Changing tools



## Transformer (Apr 12, 2017)

I have some 5/8 rod that I need to turn a 1/2 shaft at the end for a length of 5.75mm. Then I need to part off the rod at an overall length of 2" + 5.75mm, repeat, repeat. So I need to go from a turning tool to a parting tool which would have a new Z value.
1. I could touch off the parting tool at the end of the piece, reset Z to zero and continue on to part off.
2. I could determine the difference between the cutting edge of the turning tool and the parting tool (h0w?) and allow for this difference in the program.
3. Or ??????

What is the normal method of dealing with changes in the Z position when you change tools?

Machine is a converted Grizzly 0602 running Mach3


----------



## cs900 (Apr 13, 2017)

you'll have a new X and Z value actually. Mach3 will make this super easy for you if you have a quick change tool post. Mach3 has a tool table that will allow you to put in offsets that will automatically adjust the tool position for you. So you'll have to measure the offset once (mach3 makes this super easy too), enter the value in the table, and then it will do the rest for you. 

So I guess to answer your question, option 2, but rather than shifting your program, use the tool table to make the adjustment.


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 13, 2017)

If you use the tool table don't forget to update the table if you sharpen the tool or otherwise change its length.
Don't ask why this immediately came to the top of my head!


----------



## cs900 (Apr 13, 2017)

Groundhog said:


> If you use the tool table don't forget to update the table if you sharpen the tool or otherwise change its length.
> Don't ask why this immediately came to the top of my head!


or even change inserts depending on your accuracy grade.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you all!


----------

